# Lưu ý 3 cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật



## toilaaido (29/12/21)

Lưu ý 3 cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật Về bản chất các sản phẩm làm từ da cá sấu thật có 3 loại: da gai, da vây đuôi và công ty sản xuất sổ da tại tphcm da trơn (da bụng và bông hông). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 – Nếu sản phẩm làm từ da cá sấu có gai thì bạn chỉ cần dùng đầu ngón tay ấn lên đầu gai nếu thấy cứng thì đó là công ty sản xuất sổ bìa da da cá sấu thật, còn da giả do gai được dập từ da bò nên mềm và hình thù gai tròn và mịn hơn. – Sản phẩm làm từ da vây đuôi, đây là sản phẩm rất khó làm giả vì vây đuôi cá sấu có hình tam giác được ép nằm sát bề mặt da, vây mềm nhưng rất chắc, nếu dùng tay để cố tình xé rách nó quả là điều không đơn giản. – Loại khó phân biệt nhất là sản phẩm làm từ da trơn mà đặc biệt là da phần bụng, khi gặp những sản phẩm da cá sâu loại này bạn chỉ cần nhìn kỹ bề mặt sản phẩm và xét 2 yếu tố: + Thứ nhất: da cá sấu thật cầm lên bạn sẽ cảm nhận được da mềm, có độ đàn hồi cao còn da giả thì dùng máy ép nhiệt để dập vân nên da đét và cứng. + Thứ hai là nhìn kỹ từng vân da, da cá sấu thật thì các vân da không đều nhau, đặc biệt các khớp nối tạo nên các vân gia mềm và linh hoạt giống như đường chỉ tay con người, còn da giả thì vân cứng và trơn bóng . Đối với thắt lưng da cá sấu thì cách đơn giản nhất để bạn phân biệt đó là : thắt lưng da cá sấu thật thường được làm từ 3 lớp da, còn thắt lưng giả da cá sấu chỉ làm từ một lớp duy nhất. Cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật xịn và da cá sấu phun màu Hiện nay trên thị trường sử dụng rất nhiều sản phẩm da cá chết sẽ có hiện tượng bung vẩy, thuộc không ăn màu cộng thêm thuộc với công nghệ thô sơ không đảm bảo được chất lượng bảo quản da cá sấu. Những sản phẩm da cá sấu chết sau khi thuộc nhìn bộ da rất kém chất lượng và bị bong mặt, buộc phải phun sơn và phun PE để bảo quản. Do vậy sau thời gian sử dụng không lâu da mặt sản phẩm sẻ bị bong mặt và nhìn rất thô và xấu. Nếu muốn biết nhanh sản phẩm có phun sơn hay ko, bạn chỉ cần dùng tay cào mạnh ra, nếu thấy tróc ra một lớp mỏng là da phun sơn, còn không thì nó sẽ mờ đi và có một đường bạn cào. Và bạn chỉ cần ma sát mạnh vào quần bạn là bóng sáng hơn cũ nữa, đó là cách đơn giản nhất bạn có thể phân biệt. Nếu nhìn bằng mắt thương da phun sơn sẽ rất bóng và bề mặt da không đều màu. Khi ấn nhẹ tay và thì cứng đét chứ không có độ đàn hồi như da cá sấu xịn. Da cá sấu xịn nhìn bề mặt da bóng đẹp tự nhiên, nếu dùng bàn chải lông (hoặc vải mềm) đánh mạnh bề mặt da sẽ bóng lên rất đẹp. Da cá sấu phun màu thường có giá rất rẻ và các cơ sở sản xuất ra để bán hàng chợ hoặc đẩyvề các tỉnh lẻ bán. Lời khuyên cách nhận biết da cá sấu thật Thứ nhất: Quý khách nên tới những cửa hàng quen mà mình đã từng mua hoặc đến những nơi uy tín, những cửa hàng này thường chỉ bán 2 loại mặt hàng da, đó là sản phẩm làm từ da cá sấu và da đà điểu, sản phẩm của những cửa hàng này thường có phiếu bảo hành và hướng dẫn sữ dụng sản phẩm rõ ràng. Thứ hai: Hiện nay nhiều cửa hàng bán online và giao hàng tận tay cho người mua vì thế cũng rất thuận tiện, nhất là đối với những người không có nhiều thời gian rảnh hoặc là ngại ra đường.Khi mua hàng online thì tốt nhất là lên những website uy tín và có độ tin cậy cao,phải xem kỹ địa chỉ cũng như số điện thoại ghi rõ ràng trên web, đặc biệt là phải có phiếu bảo hành sản phẩm rõ ràng. Thường thì shop bán online giá sẽ rẻ hơn giá bán của các cửa hàng bán trực tiếp Thứ ba: Trước khi quyết định mua sản phẩm da cá sấu thì bạn nên lên mạng tìm hiểu và so sánh giá bán của cách cửa hàng để lựa chọn được nơi bán hàng giá tốt nhất và xem kỹ cách PHÂN BIỆT DA CÁ SẤU THẬT, GIẢ để tránh mua phải hàng kém chất lượng. Thứ tư: Nếu được thì nên nhờ người am hiểu về da để đi cùng nếu bạn muốn mua với số lượng lớn (mua sỉ). Cuối cùng là: Đọc kỹ tiêu đề, tên sản phẩm ghi trên website: trường hợp này xưởng gia công sổ dathường gặp trên một số website bán hàng giảm giá (dạng groupon). Ví dụ: ví cá sấu giảm giá 50%…(thường là ví da bò hoặc simili làm nhái da cá sấu). Những trường hợp này nếu bạn đọc không kỹ nội dung giới thiệu sản phẩm thì rất dễ mua nhầm.


----------

